# Food stamp fiasco



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

"A record 44.7 million people received food stamps in fiscal 2011, up from 28.2 million as recently as 2008. The cost has more than doubled in that same period, to $78 billion, and is on track to account for 78% of farm bill spending over the next decade. One in seven Americans now qualifies."

Food Stamp Fiasco:The Senate refuses to cut $20 billion out of $770 billion.


.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ninny said:


> "A record 44.7 million people received food stamps in fiscal 2011, up from 28.2 million as recently as 2008. The cost has more than doubled in that same period, to $78 billion, and is on track to account for 78% of farm bill spending over the next decade. One in seven Americans now qualifies."


This is a deep recession. More Americans than ever before are hurting, so food stamp applicants have naturally increased. A deep recession is not the time to cut food stamp revenue.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

We need higher taxes. More govt jobs. People shouldn't be allowed to have to much income or make a profit till everything is fair and equal. and if your wanting me to participate you can look where the sun don't shine


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

TNHermit said:


> We need higher taxes. More govt jobs. People shouldn't be allowed to have to much income or make a profit till everything is fair and equal. and if your wanting me to participate you can look where the sun don't shine


We're talking about feeding Americans here. Banks have been bailed-out to the tune of $7 trillion but we're not even having a discussion about it, yet you complain about the cost of food stamps?


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

I had plenty to say about the banks getting bailed out, that was a total buyout for the big guys!! Much of that money IMHO goes straight back to the politicians.. 

Food stamps are an important but there needs to be more pressure on the long term recipients to rectify their inability to provide for themselves..


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Ambereyes said:


> Food stamps are an important but there needs to be more pressure on the long term recipients to rectify their inability to provide for themselves..


This discussion isn't about long term recipients. It's about the number of new applicants.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Nevada said:


> This is a deep recession. More Americans than ever before are hurting, so food stamp applicants have naturally increased. A deep recession is not the time to cut food stamp revenue.


A deep recession is a GREAT time to weed out the fraud and abuse. Tax revenues are down for the government, the need for the benefit is up, so what better time to save some money on a program that is highly abused?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Nevada said:


> This is a deep recession. More Americans than ever before are hurting, so food stamp applicants have naturally increased. A deep recession is not the time to cut food stamp revenue.


dancing all around the real issue, with the pc version; " a deep recession"?!!!

It's a bloody DEPRESSION!!! And it is now worse then anything that our parents had to face in 1929 thru WW2. It's gone beyond the scope of "political expediency" to keep the populace from a general panic, a run on the banks and finally pulling the politicians from out of their ivory towers in congress and stringing them up for causing this mess.

When are the prima donnas going to begin facing reality and start calling a spade a spade, instead of a small salad fork? This has gone well beyond the scope of blaming one side or the other.....BOTH sides are to blame & it's well past the time to do something about it. Belts are going to have to be tightened (and in some cases, the excess leather, will have to be used for the next meal). We cannot continue to have an "entitlement" society and expect the greater whole to survive as well. We will sink into oblivion like ancient Greece (and the present day one as well) as well as Rome.

Leaders show by example....unfortunately ours feels his is best expressed either on the golf courses, or on the campaign trail @ $10,000 a plate dinners, while his wife jets herself and 40 close friends to the next vacation spot on the taxpayers dime!


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Nevada said:


> This discussion isn't about long term recipients. It's about the number of new applicants.


If there weren't so many long term recipients this country could afford to help the new ones better.. The impact would definitely be lessened.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

copperkid3 said:


> dancing all around the real issue, with the pc version; " a deep recession"?!!!
> 
> It's a bloody DEPRESSION!!! And it is now worse then anything that our parents had to face in 1929 thru WW2. It's gone beyond the scope of "political expediency" to keep the populace from a general panic, a run on the banks and finally pulling the politicians from out of their ivory towers in congress and stringing them up for causing this mess.
> 
> When are the prima donnas going to begin facing reality and start calling a spade a spade


While I completely agree with you, we will never have a depression again. The term "depression" is no longer defined by the government. The term "recession" is defined, and is now the most severe economic condition we can have.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Nevada said:


> While I completely agree with you, we will never have a depression again. The term "depression" is no longer defined by the government. The term "recession" is defined, and is now the most severe economic condition we can have.


Well it sure is Depressing to me!

big rockpile


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

I hate to say this, but at least the food stamp program is working better than the green jobs program.

i don't see a problem with the food stamp program, *except the fraud and abuse*. They feed people and keep people working in all sectors of food production, gambling, prostitution as well as street drugs. What's to complain about?


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

Every one needs a hand at times, but in Michigan they have college students with vouchers and how many times have you gone to the supermarket and stood behind a person with a cart full of soda and junk food and watched them pay in food stamps. If you need food assistance to get by then you should have to buy food. I don't say they should be cut out, but they need to be redefined.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Nevada said:


> We're talking about feeding Americans here. Banks have been bailed-out to the tune of $7 trillion but we're not even having a discussion about it, yet you complain about the cost of food stamps?


We didn't have a choice about bailing out the banks just like we won't have a choice about food stamps.


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

copperkid3 said:


> dancing all around the real issue, with the pc version; " a deep recession"?!!!
> 
> It's a bloody DEPRESSION!!! And it is now worse then anything that our parents had to face in 1929 thru WW2.


Are you kidding me??? Read the book, "The Worst Hard Time" by Timothy Egan, granted things are hard now, but really??? 

Annie


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would like to see soda pop cut from the program as well as processed foods like chips, frozen tv dinners, sugary cereal, etc. I think food stamps are a great idea, and I want to see it continue. But I would rather see it used for whole foods, grains, flour, meat, fruits, veggies.....
But that will NEVER happen. And it isn't the fault of the poor, it is the fault of food merchandisers.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

copperkid3 said:


> It's a bloody DEPRESSION!!!


I agree. And the numbers are much worse than the media or gov puts out because they keep "redefining" the way they count unemployment or inflation to try to make it look better. Reagan started that false counting crap, and it still goes on today, worse than ever.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Nevada said:


> We're talking about feeding Americans here. Banks have been bailed-out to the tune of $7 trillion but we're not even having a discussion about it, yet you complain about the cost of food stamps?


Nobody is against helping those in need
Like most liberals, you are all or nothing.
What Americans are against is your career welfare people, but you know that.
How about this, we pee test all recipients of any kind of welfare
Or are you all for buying booze and drugs for welfare pros?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> How about this, we pee test all recipients of any kind of welfare


OK, but let's also pee test all of the executives who work for banks who have accepted part of the $7 trillion banking bailout.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Nevada said:


> OK, but let's also pee test all of the executives who work for banks who have accepted part of the $7 trillion banking bailout.



And all politicians..


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Ambereyes said:


> And all politicians..


But politicians are exempt from many laws that we have to obey.
It might be legal for them to use drugs.
From what I have seen they do act like they are under the influence of something.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

mekasmom said:


> I would like to see soda pop cut from the program as well as processed foods like chips, frozen tv dinners, sugary cereal, etc. I think food stamps are a great idea, and I want to see it continue. But I would rather see it used for whole foods, grains, flour, meat, fruits, veggies.....
> But that will NEVER happen. And it isn't the fault of the poor, it is the fault of food merchandisers.


I definitely understand the logic behind that, but adding "food police" restrictions to the program is not a good idea in the long run, IMHO. 

If the recipient buys junk food and soda pop this month and runs out of oatmeal for the kids, then they have the opportunity to learn something and manage better next month. But if the government becomes every food stamp recipient's nanny and decides in advance what they can and cannot buy, it just perpetuates the cycle of people becoming dependant on the government and unable to think for themselves or do for themselves. 

And, like every other well intentioned rule or restriction, somebody will end up on the wrong side of the line that is drawn. Some kid won't get cake and ice cream for their birthday because something urgent used up mom and dad's cash and the food stamps won't let you buy cake mix and ice cream, that type of thing. Or, their stove is broken so all they can cook at home is tv dinners in the microwave, but can't get those with the benefits card. They are diabetic and they need candy for when their blood sugar gets too low. All kinds of scenarios where what might seem at first glance like a frivolous purchase really isn't. 

The old food subsidy programs where cheese, peanut butter and such were handed out were OK, but electronically putting money on the card is a lot cheaper than paying for shipping and storage of the commodities was, so theoretically they can help more people with less money. Also the card gives the recipients the opportunity to get fresh vegetables and such. 

If they could just get rid of the cheaters and frauds, it is a good program.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Nevada said:


> This is a deep recession. More Americans than ever before are hurting, so food stamp applicants have naturally increased. A deep recession is not the time to cut food stamp revenue.


Well, according to the obama administration and the liberal media, since obama became president the economy has steadily, if slowly, improved. If this is, in fact, the case then why is there an increase in food stamp applications? Seems that this is counter to what it should be. With an improvement in the economy there should be a corresponding decrease in food stamp applications.

.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ninny said:


> Well, according to the obama administration and the liberal media, since obama became president the economy has steadily, if slowly, improved.


There hasn't been a significant increase in employment during the Obama administration. We are still in a deep recession, and will be for years to come. What you are hearing is just political posturing.


----------



## sirquack (Feb 18, 2009)

Food stamp abuse is rampant and needs to be curtailed. For those that think it would be tough to limit what recipients could and could not buy don't understand merchant codes. Those little UPC's on the bottom of every container link the item to a code that tells the vendor what the item is. FS recipients already can't buy booze and cigarettes, but they could also limit snacks and processed foods easily the same way. 
But as someone mentioned above, the food company lobbyists are so deep in the pockets of our legislators, nothing will ever change. 
Makes for a very difficult time for the rest of us that are responsible and may need a hand up on occasion. But politicians don't really care about people, they only give a hoot about getting re-elected and the power that comes with it.


----------



## sirquack (Feb 18, 2009)

Nevada said:


> There hasn't been a significant increase in employment during the Obama administration. We are still in a deep recession, and will be for years to come. What you are hearing is just political posturing.


Any increase in hiring has been in the lower end of the pay scale segments. I only see minimum wage jobs with the "Help Wanted" signs up. I have looked at big employers, including my own, who used to hire 20-50 new people a week and we barely have 20 position open at any given time right now. And again, they are mostly entry level or contractor positions. Nothing at the higher levels, or in positions that require skilled staff.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Iwould rather give food stamps to the unemployed than give bailouts to big companies so that tey can throw lavish parties.

But that's just me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

Terri said:


> Iwould rather give food stamps to the unemployed than give bailouts to big companies so that tey can throw lavish parties.
> 
> But that's just me.


Ya, the drug dealers deserve more than the big companies too.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

sirquack said:


> Food stamp abuse is rampant and needs to be curtailed.


Maybe, but the answer isn't to cut-off everyone.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Wic is a program with limits that are clearly defined. It works. Do to my son's digestion system was NOT developed at birth he could not have normal food. We waited 6 weeks for the state to place him in our home. I prepped for the baby by stocking up the shelves with baby formula -- only when we got the child were we informed of his medical need extended into his diet. We were given a script for his special formula and at 30 dollars a day there were times that we did turn to wic for help. They could provide in his case 8 days of food a month it it did help out. 

Often times as placed the "warrant" on the grocery belt with the normally NON wic item I was told the items were not wic approved --Once they read the warrant they had no problem. 

Ok long story but the same could work for food stamps. I harp on and on about buying seeds for food on FS's as that really helped us the MOST. We have gotten letters from the food stamp program when we drop off the roles and choose to to apply. It is the garden (not looking good this year too cool--but it is not over yet)

I would love to see the food stamp people work with the county exstention office in teaching how to do things. I know that locally the food bank has developed large gardens maintained and worked 0n by the local master gardening club what I would love to see is for persons on food stamps work and learn along side the master gardener group --many of the workers at the food bank (were the garden is) are there proforming mandatory community service. With so many people on the FS program odds are good that there are persons on the program near the food bank. Those in need already know where the food bank is because many are going there for when FS's alone do not make their needs. 

Solutions that are long term and so much needed. Any time a person can learn a skill or gain experience the better prepared they are to handle the future. So there is a way to limit the items and I did learn that the food bank did make use of the birth-dates of children 12 an under and we would provide a cake for the child. --Which really did touch me that locals who could bake a cake were asked to and they were frozen for when the need came up. We do not have to be mean to each other but often time doing too much that someone can do for them self is really harming those we try to help. Common logic is not always Politically correct and as a result it is becoming out dates.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

No one wants to cut off any one if they are using them correctly.
My concern is more people will need them before this is over.
Would be nice to have those funds to feed kids. Please don't say it's only a few billion that's being wasted, because a couple hundred dollars could make the difference for a family. So a billion is a lot.


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

Take the career moochers and professional deadbeats off of the food stamp list and there would be plenty of money for the people who are really trying and need temporary help. But the government will never do that.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Hate me if you want but the whole thing needs to be shut down. Then put it where it belongs with the people and their churches, groups or what ever. They are in the best position to judge who does and who doesn't need help. The cost will be minimal compared to what the govt spends. The idea that the govt is doing this is not even in the constitution. 
it was a political ploy from the start.


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> Nobody is against helping those in need
> Like most liberals, you are all or nothing.
> What Americans are against is your career welfare people, but you know that.
> How about this, we pee test all recipients of any kind of welfare
> Or are you all for buying booze and drugs for welfare pros?


You are aware they have been doing that in Florida, right. 96% tested passed, way to go Florida!! 

"Net savings to the state: $3,400 to $5,000 annually on one monthâs worth of rejected applicants. Over 12 months, the money saved on all rejected applicants would add up to $40,800 to $60,000 for a program that state analysts have predicted will cost $178 million this fiscal year."

Annie


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

GammyAnnie said:


> You are aware they have been doing that in Florida, right. 96% tested passed, way to go Florida!!
> 
> "Net savings to the state: $3,400 to $5,000 annually on one monthâs worth of rejected applicants. Over 12 months, the money saved on all rejected applicants would add up to $40,800 to $60,000 for a program that state analysts have predicted will cost $178 million this fiscal year."
> 
> Annie


 Every Little Bit Helps


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

DAVID In Wisconsin said:


> Take the career moochers and professional deadbeats off of the food stamp list and there would be plenty of money for the people who are really trying and need temporary help. But the government will never do that.


You are aware that they have a no-so-small army of people running the food stamp program who do nothing else except make sure that the people who get food stamps really need them. What are you suggesting that they do differently?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> You are aware that they have a no-so-small army of people running the food stamp program who do nothing else except make sure that the people who get food stamps really need them. What are you suggesting that they do differently?


Ask a few questions! Make surprise visits! Pay attention. Do their jobs. Get drug tested themselves. Quit taking bribes. I could go on and on!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

TNHermit said:


> Hate me if you want but the whole thing needs to be shut down.


Your conclusions are absurd, but that's no reason to hate you.

This is a repeating thread topic. Someone references an article that shows that the ranks of food stamp recipients is swelling and you draw false conclusions.



Obama is behind it, since he wants to see the entire country on welfare.
The additional recipients are undeserving freeloaders.
Most of the money gets spent on drugs and booze.
The system is ridden with fraud.
Based on those conclusions, the conservative answer is always to end the program altogether.

Has it occurred to you that we are in the middle of a terrible recession, making it difficult for families to get by? The ranks of food stamp recipients are predictably swelling because of the state of the economy. Duh!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Ask a few questions! Make surprise visits! Pay attention. Do their jobs. Get drug tested themselves. Quit taking bribes. I could go on and on!


You don't think they are doing that now? Seriously?


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Nevada said:


> Your conclusions are absurd, but that's no reason to hate you.
> 
> This is a repeating thread topic. Someone references an article that shows that the ranks of food stamp recipients is swelling and you draw false conclusions.
> 
> ...



ITS NOT A CONSTITUTIONAL FUNCTION OF GOVT!! Why cant you people get that through your heads, Its private sector function!! Period !! That is what religion is all about or whatever you want to call it. Allit does as it is now is waste money!!

I can tell you more about what its like living in this depression than you ever want to know. And just for kicks you might take a look at what hell govt welfare caused in TN as well as health care


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> You don't think they are doing that now? Seriously?


Nope! A friend of ours works for the state screening applicants. She told us they have a quota to meet in order to get raises and promotions. I believe her. She started working for the state a little over two years ago. She told us she won't be there much longer because she just can't live with the fact that she's helping folks to scam the system.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

JeffreyD said:


> Nope! A friend of ours works for the state screening applicants. She told us they have a quota to meet in order to get raises and promotions. I believe her. She started working for the state a little over two years ago. She told us she won't be there much longer because she just can't live with the fact that she's helping folks to scam the system.


They got advertisements here like they are recruiting for game show. they know the history of the area. Iqualify and had people yell at me to go do it. Cant do it! I make it diing other things. Never took dime from govt except for the 15% i paid SS for 50 years


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

Nevada said:


> Your conclusions are absurd, but that's no reason to hate you.
> 
> This is a repeating thread topic. Someone references an article that shows that the ranks of food stamp recipients is swelling and you draw false conclusions.
> 
> ...


the truth is that it is riddled with fraud. i see it myself all the time. parents with kids sell their food stamps and buy meth around here all the time. Only food the kids get is the meals at school
just because you say it, doesn't make it so.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

veggiecanner said:


> parents with kids sell their food stamps and buy meth around here all the time.


Tell me more about that transaction. Who did it, when did it happen, and what exactly took place? What part did the kids take in the transaction? How much meth did they get for how many food stamps?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Tell me more about that transaction. Why did it, when did it happen, and what exactly took place? What part did the kids take in the transaction? How much meth did they get for how many food stamps?


You can go get that information first hand! It's really, really easy, just go to your nearest section 8/ public housing area and watch for a few minutes after the debit cards are sent out. I won't be suprised at what you would see, but since you are in such denial about the welfare scams, you would be amazed just how brazen some of these "needy" folks really are.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Sorry it took me so so long to find ANY info on the subject 
59,500 results

Food stamp fraud and drug trafficking ring broken up in Lynn ...
Boston Globe

Dec 13, 2011 Â· LYNN &#8212; Authorities smashed an alleged food stamp fraud and drug trafficking ring this morning in Lynn. Eight Lynn residents allegedly used government ...
NC combats food stamp fraud, drug transactions - News14.com
charlotte.news14.com/content/top_stories/646451/&#8203;nc-combats-food...

North Carolina is seeing a growing problem with food stamp fraud. The state has a difficult time tracking the hundreds of millions of dollars it pays out every month.
Food Stamp Fraud
www.foodstampfraud.org

When people think about food stamp fraud they usually think about ineligible people who lie or cheat to receive food stamps or trade food stamps for alcohol or drugs.
Feds: Bellport food stamp fraud tied to drugs
www.newsday.com/&#8203;...bellport-food-stamp-fraud-tied-to-drugs-1.3655834

Apr 11, 2012 Â· A $400,000 scheme to defraud the food stamp program at a Bellport grocery store helped fuel the narcotics trade in the community, a federal prosecutor &#8230;
Feds: Bellport food stamp fraud tied to drugs | WOPULAR
Home | WOPULAR

BING SEARCH: Feds: Bellport food stamp fraud tied to drugs A $400,000 scheme to defraud the food stamp program at a Bellport grocery store helped fuel the narcotics ...
Is Ohio replacing food stamp cards being sold or traded for drugs?
Dayton Daily News

Is Ohio replacing food stamp cards being sold or traded for drugs? More than 200,000 electronic food stamps annually replaced by Ohio
Food Stamp Fraud - Lawyers.com - Consumer Law Lawyers - &#8230;
consumer-law.lawyers.com/consumer-fraud/&#8203;Food-Stamp-Fraud.html

Several years ago when food stamps were still issued as coupons, many drug dealers were caught with coupons. Addicts used the stamps as cash to buy drugs.
Kentucky: Cabinet for Health and Family Services - Audits and ...
chfs.ky.gov/os/oig/auditsinv.htm

The Drug Enforcement and Professional Practices Branch (DEPPB) staff administers and enforces the Kentucky Controlled Substances Act (KRS 218A), the Kentucky Food, Drug ...
Woman Gets Jail For Food-Stamp Fraud; Wall Street Fraudsters &#8230;
Rolling Stone

Woman Gets Jail For Food-Stamp Fraud; Wall Street Fraudsters Get Bailouts ... country you become ineligible to eat if you have a record of criminal drug ...
Fighting food stamp fraud and 9 other things to know Thursday ...
Gaston Gazette

Fighting food stamp fraud and 9 other things to know Thursday | today, new, drug, hurricane, steps, flags, stamp, few, food, many


Then there is the craiglist route
Woman sells food stamps on Craigslist | Albuquerque, N.M. | &#8230;
www.krqe.com/dpp/news/politics/&#8203;woman-sells-food-stamps-on-craigslist

Woman sells "food stamps" on Craigslist State tracking down cases of fraud. Updated: Wednesday, 19 Oct 2011, 10:22 PM MDT Published : Wednesday, 19 Oct 2011, &#8230;
Food stamp fraud raising concerns in gov't offices - Yahoo! News
YAHOO!

Last year, the department sent letters urging eBay and Craigslist to notify customers that it's illegal to buy and sell food stamps. USDA officials followed up last month ...
Feds seek to fight food stamp fraud as recipients sell cards on ...
San Jose Mercury News

Last year, the department sent letters urging eBay and Craigslist to notify customers that it's illegal to buy and sell food stamps. USDA officials followed up
** Apply for Food Stamps Online! **
cleveland.craigslist.org/sls/&#8203;3080067351.html

Jun 15, 2012 Â· If you make between $0 and $1,210 per month, you may be eligible for food stamp assistance!! Apply Now!! Could receive up to $200/mo/person in the ...
Food Stamps on E-Bay; Craigslist?
singlemothergrant.net/&#8203;food-stamps-on-ebay-craigslist

If you see food stamps being sold on E-Bay or on Craigslist, resist the urge to buy them &#8211; no matter how cheap they are. Some abusive Supplementary Nutritional ...
Gov't Taking New Steps to Combat Food Stamp Fraud | Black &#8230;
www.blackamericaweb.com/news/national-news/&#8203;...combat-food-stamp-fraud

Food stamp recipients are ripping off the government for millions of dollars. (Photo: AP)
Food stamp fraud raising concerns in gov't offices: Associated ...
MSN Money

May 24, 2012 Â· Last year, the department sent letters urging eBay and Craigslist to notify customers that it's illegal to buy and sell food stamps. USDA officials followed &#8230;
Craigslist ad advertises taxpayer-funded food stamps - YouTube
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azownJNPXmU]Craigslist ad advertises taxpayer-funded food stamps - YouTube[/ame]
187 views Â·
Added Oct 19, 2011

Oct 19, 2011 Â· Craigslist ad advertises taxpayer-funded food stamps
Food stamp cheats advertising on Craigslist, eBay - Watchdog &#8230;
Fort Worth Star-Telegram

News flash: Ripping off taxpayers is a SNAP, it seems. Cheaters have been selling their benefit cards for the food stamp program, known as the Supplemental Nutrition ...
Gov't taking new steps to combat food stamp fraud - - Boston.com
Boston Globe

WASHINGTON (AP) &#8212; Food stamp recipients are ripping off the government for millions ... their benefit cards for cash _ sometimes even in the open, on eBay or Craigslist ...



TN hermit is right if people knew the people in need there could be real help giving. With the Goverment We did get help. There was food stamps thur the church we got chickens and plants and knowledge. With the goverment we could get engery assistance with the church we got a wood stove and a spliting maul. One helped us --one provided for us. We just needed help. The locals provided help that allowed for us not to NEED and allowed funds to go to someone else who needed help vs just mandating and increase in tithing.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> You can go get that information first hand! It's really, really easy, just go to your nearest section 8/ public housing area and watch for a few minutes after the debit cards are sent out. I won't be suprised at what you would see, but since you are in such denial about the welfare scams, you would be amazed just how brazen some of these "needy" folks really are.


OK, where did you see it happen and what was her name? I'll search for it.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> OK, where did you see it happen and what was her name? I'll search for it.


Which time? Also, I'm not leo, so I'm not about to go up to a drugged out crach head and ask what her name is. You can go do it though and let us know how that worked out for ya! The cops in Palmdale and Lancaster were in the process of conducting servailance and raids on abusers until the aclu sued the city of L.A. over their racist welfare fraud division(the aclu said they were picking on poor blacks, turns out that blacks are by far the majority on welfare here), which contracts to the above cities. Now the criminals are out right blatant about it. Of course the liberals control L.A., so this caving to the aclu is status quo.

I've been to Vegas quite a few times. You can see for your self if you want to, you know where to look!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Tell me more about that transaction. Who did it, when did it happen, and what exactly took place? What part did the kids take in the transaction? How much meth did they get for how many food stamps?


My X wife was a district manager of a chain of convenience stores.
A couple of them stayed in business by selling items that food stamps would not buy at double the price and accepting food stamps. Beer was 3 times the cost in food stamps. They did a very good business.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

For me, as this program is helping Americans first, I say keep it and start dumping those payments that aren't helping Americans. For example, payments to Israel or any other nation would need to be dropped before I would even think of touching a program helping Americans.

But, perhaps that is just me.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Nevada said:


> You are aware that they have a no-so-small army of people running the food stamp program who do nothing else except make sure that the people who get food stamps really need them. What are you suggesting that they do differently?


They can do better detecting fraud. A LOT better. My SIL worked at a retail store that begins with K. They had a customer who would come in every month and buy expensive baby formula on his benefit card, then return it the next day because it was the "wrong kind" and they didn't have the "right kind". Their system couldn't just put credit back on his card so they had to give him a cash refund. They had to discard the formula, couldn't restock it for safety precautions. This guy was milking his benefit card for about a hundred bucks a month in cash to do who knows what with. The store manager apparently never grew enough of a spine to cut him off and this went on for a long time. The guy was gray haired, probably didn't even have a baby in the house and if there was, WIC would cover the formula. But the system never caught up with him while she worked there. (Her full time job was eliminated for cost savings by the way, and throwing away a hundred bucks worth of formula a month didn't help the store's bottom line any, I'm quite sure.)


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

GammyAnnie said:


> You are aware they have been doing that in Florida, right. 96% tested passed, way to go Florida!!
> 
> 
> Annie


Im curious how this testing works. Are they given a scheduled date to show up for testing, or is it a random surprise test?

Drug users are masters at passing drug tests. In my young partying days, I used to watch 3 male friends prepare for drug tests all the time. One was a guy that would use his own kid's urine, kept warm on his body. A few other guys would pass tests by fasting and using special drinks they bought at a local head shop. I remember them sitting in my living room chugging these drinks. Anyone who knew they had a scheduled test coming up, would simply not do drugs for a period before the test.

I would like to see the Florida results once they do on-the-spot random screenings and hair sample tests. Assuming that is not what they do now.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I do not have the ability to change the government and how it operates. 

But I looked at the data on food stamp usage ... and bought stock in a chain of grocery stores.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

veggiecanner said:


> No one wants to cut off any one if they are using them correctly.
> My concern is more people will need them before this is over.
> Would be nice to have those funds to feed kids. Please don't say it's only a few billion that's being wasted, because a couple hundred dollars could make the difference for a family. So a billion is a lot.


I volunteered at a food pantry one summer when I was in college, and was quite surprised to find out that it was mostly (>50%) senior citizens.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

GammyAnnie said:


> You are aware they have been doing that in Florida, right. 96% tested passed, way to go Florida!!


Probably because 96% of them were not drug users before testing was instituted.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

JeffreyD said:


> Nope! A friend of ours works for the state screening applicants. She told us they have a quota to meet in order to get raises and promotions. I believe her. She started working for the state a little over two years ago. She told us she won't be there much longer because she just can't live with the fact that she's helping folks to scam the system.


Interesting. But I see you're in California, and I totally believe that.

I just found out that if you are on Medicaid in Indiana, you are PROHIBITED from paying cash for a prescription that is not covered by Medicaid! I asked if it was because people are paying for brand name Xanax, Soma, OxyContin, and other drugs of abuse that aren't covered, and the person who told me said that's part of it, but most of it is because Indiana Medicaid feels that if you can pay for a prescription, you don't need to be on Medicaid.

That's like saying that if a person wants to pay cash for a non-covered food item (hot prepared food, for instance) or they go over their allotment, they shouldn't get food stamps either.


----------



## Saffy (May 18, 2007)

So many problems for our country. If there was not a food stamp program, the price of groceries would drop. Now they can keep there prices up because the food stamp people will buy. Even if the working man has to give up that lobster, someone can buy it! At our local food stores the only week of the month they get to work a full 40 hours a week, is the week the food stamps come out. The person that spends all their food stamps on junk food just shows up at the food pantries for hand outs. It is the working poor that make too much for help but not enough to get by is the one hurting the most in this country. What our country needs most is JOBS! They sent all our jobs to China. The factory jobs that would employ the less skilled people no longer exist. What are these people to do? Less jobs, less taxes. I


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Food stamps actually lower tha cost of food.
Food stamps are not for the people who get them, they are a form of subsidy for farmers. Every year different producers petition to get their products on the acceptible list of items that can be purchased with food stamps.

Doing away with the whole food stamp program would be an improvement. Going back to the days of commodities would be much better for the people who actually need food.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Nevada said:


> Tell me more about that transaction. Who did it, when did it happen, and what exactly took place? What part did the kids take in the transaction? How much meth did they get for how many food stamps?


Looking for excuses to keep the Obama fans on the dole?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

joseph97297 said:


> For me, as this program is helping Americans first, I say keep it and start dumping those payments that aren't helping Americans. For example, payments to Israel or any other nation would need to be dropped before I would even think of touching a program helping Americans.
> 
> But, perhaps that is just me.


Since when is Obamaco in the business of helping Americans?


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

pancho said:


> Food stamps actually lower tha cost of food.
> Food stamps are not for the people who get them, they are a form of subsidy for farmers. Every year different producers petition to get their products on the acceptible list of items that can be purchased with food stamps.
> 
> Doing away with the whole food stamp program would be an improvement. Going back to the days of commodities would be much better for the people who actually need food.


WIC is definitely a farm subsidy.

As for commodities, that sounds like a good idea, but what if people cannot transport, store, or use the items given to them?

When I worked at the food pantry, people always had an intake interview where they were asked (among other things) about any special dietary needs. Because most of them were elderly, the most common need was low-salt or diabetic, but I also saw kosher and vegetarian a few times, as well as milk and egg allergy. Nowadays, you'd probably see halal, vegan, and gluten-free which is important to know too. You don't want to give people things they can't or won't use.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

thesedays said:


> WIC is definitely a farm subsidy.
> 
> As for commodities, that sounds like a good idea, but what if people cannot transport, store, or use the items given to them?
> 
> When I worked at the food pantry, people always had an intake interview where they were asked (among other things) about any special dietary needs. Because most of them were elderly, the most common need was low-salt or diabetic, but I also saw kosher and vegetarian a few times, as well as milk and egg allergy. Nowadays, you'd probably see halal, vegan, and gluten-free which is important to know too. You don't want to give people things they can't or won't use.


If the people cannot transport, store, or use the items how are they supposed to transport, store, or use the food they are supposed to buy with food stamps>


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

willow_girl said:


> I do not have the ability to change the government and how it operates.
> 
> But I looked at the data on food stamp usage ... and bought stock in a chain of grocery stores.


You are the goverment so you can start by changing yourself.

Once it was we the people now we accept ::::Us and Them --it is really WE 

we all need to be responcable and require the same of others.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Cornhusker said:


> Since when is Obamaco in the business of helping Americans?


So, nothing to address my statement, so I am guessing that you agree with it?

Afterall, shouldn't we be helping out Americans before Pakistanis or Israelis?? Surely you could answer a simple yes or no.


Wait, Obama is da devil, Obummer is ruining America, Obama is (insert daily random phrase)..... there, your rant is out of the way, care to answer the question? Shouldn't we cut money sent to Israel and other nations before we cut programs spending money here at home?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

joseph97297 said:


> So, nothing to address my statement, so I am guessing that you agree with it?
> 
> Afterall, shouldn't we be helping out Americans before Pakistanis or Israelis?? Surely you could answer a simple yes or no.
> 
> ...


No, we should not be giving aid to anyone, they, like us, should fend for themselves. But, the future as far as the un is concerned, we would be supporting every nation that doesn't have as much as we have, to the point of making us a third world country! And thanks for getting my rant out of the way! :grin:


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

TNHermit said:


> Hate me if you want but the whole thing needs to be shut down. *Then put it where it belongs with the people and their churches, groups or what ever. They are in the best position to judge who does and who doesn't need help. T*he cost will be minimal compared to what the govt spends. The idea that the govt is doing this is not even in the constitution.
> it was a political ploy from the start.


Not everyone is affiliated with a church or a group. In a very small town, the people might be aware of who drinks heavily and who beats their children, but how would this work in a city of 100,000+ people?

How is a church/group qualified to decide who gets to eat? What kind of assurances would there be that everyone would be treated equally? Would a Christian church opt not to provide food/services to someone not of their faith? 

You may think that the costs would go down by having the churches and organizations provide these services, it would actually create an extra level of administrative costs. For every church that participates in the process, there would have to be employees to operate the program. 

That means paying a salary & benefits to someone to coordinate everything. There would need to be someone to field the phone calls and may folks to do the client intake to determine who actually gets to receive services. There'd need to be a background check on the church members/employees to ensure that they aren't former criminals/child molesters trolling for victims.There would be the cost of all of the utilities that each church would burn in an effort to provide services.

There would need to be a good way to manage the data to ensure that client information isn't shared or stolen and the people performing all of the functions that I laid out would need to be qualified to do these things. It makes far more sense to have one agency administer the services and have all of the employees under one roof in each geographic area. The overhead is far lower. For the scope of the work that would need to be done...a few volunteers a couple of days per week wouldn't begin to cut it!

If the churches were responsible for providing other services like heating assistance, daycare assistance, etc... then the problems would multiply exponentially. The overhead for small programs is tremendous!


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

TheMartianChick said:


> Not everyone is affiliated with a church or a group. In a very small town, the people might be aware of who drinks heavily and who beats their children, but how would this work in a city of 100,000+ people?
> 
> How is a church/group qualified to decide who gets to eat? What kind of assurances would there be that everyone would be treated equally? Would a Christian church opt not to provide food/services to someone not of their faith?
> 
> ...


BULL!

I'm not a christian

What is the matter with (say you )taking personal responsibility. Nothing says you have to belong to a group. That is the liberal mind exposed. As far as the guy being drunk. He has his own responsibility and it grows as someone or group try to help him.

Are you not capable of figuring out what someone needs to eat. Who is the ultimate expert you must defer to. You were not provided with reasoning and intelligence

Your whole system promotes irresponsibility. Over in Angies thread they are talking about people helping people. Who is gonna be there when the SHTF. What people. What organization. What we need is a much more moral and personally responsible society that doesn't require gratification for every little thing they do. but do it because as they say "there but for the sake of fate go I" After I left Vietnam i realized i had made it. but my life was no longer just my own. I owed guys that I fought with and died so I could live and go ahead. That was re-enforced to me when My son died. it isn't about getting some organization together or even a bunch of people. Its about each person being as responsible for the good of the home,town,count,state,country ,world as they can be. If some get together all the better.

Conservative see people as individuals. Alld different and full of creative possibility.
Liberals have this mind set of toy soldiers all set up in a row all recieving equal everything and no difference in anything. Its the most racist statement you can make


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

TNHermit said:


> BULL!
> 
> I'm not a christian
> 
> ...


Thank you for the clarification. However, the post that I quoted didn't say that. I responded to what you typed:



> Originally Posted by TNHermit
> Hate me if you want but the whole thing needs to be shut down. Then put it where it belongs with the people and their churches, groups or what ever. They are in the best position to judge who does and who doesn't need help. The cost will be minimal compared to what the govt spends. The idea that the govt is doing this is not even in the constitution.
> it was a political ploy from the start.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

TheMartianChick said:


> Thank you for the clarification. However, the post that I quoted didn't say that. I responded to what you typed:



They both say the same thing. One is spelled out


----------



## jaredI (Aug 6, 2011)

It wasn't all that many years ago that people out of work and needing food would stumble upon a (farmer for example) and that farmer would hire him to work for a spell. The worker would get room and board and perhaps a few dollars to help him along. Both individuals knew the arrangement wouldn't last long, but it was a way they could help each other out. If it wasn't for all the BS laws which would make this near impossible now, people could do without food stamps. Heck, I have a lot of work people could do, I could give em some room and board and a little cash when they decided to move along. The work may not be pretty, long hours with very little pay, but they would have a full belly a cot to sleep on and a place to stay dry.
There are ways to help those in need without the government playing mom and dad. But it won't happen because there are those out there crying foul if you don't pay that person minimum wage, etc etc....


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

pancho said:


> If the people cannot transport, store, or use the items how are they supposed to transport, store, or use the food they are supposed to buy with food stamps>


Food stamps are so people can have what they need, want, and can use. Do you remember the free cheese? That was packed in 5-pound blocks. My grandmother was eligible because she was on Social Security, and no way could she use it all, so she gave some of it to my parents, who even passed some of it on to me. There was also honey and I think rice too, and some other items whenever they were available.

p.s. I'm Christian, but the pantry I worked at was secular although it was largely funded by churches. I'm pretty sure it was a United Way agency.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

thesedays said:


> Food stamps are so people can have what they need, want, and can use. Do you remember the free cheese? That was packed in 5-pound blocks. My grandmother was eligible because she was on Social Security, and no way could she use it all, so she gave some of it to my parents, who even passed some of it on to me. There was also honey and I think rice too, and some other items whenever they were available.
> 
> p.s. I'm Christian, but the pantry I worked at was secular although it was largely funded by churches. I'm pretty sure it was a United Way agency.


If I remember right that was at time when the govt wasn't totally involved in farming and producing more than the country could use by a long shot. So to prevent waste they gave it away


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

joseph97297 said:


> So, nothing to address my statement, so I am guessing that you agree with it?
> 
> Afterall, shouldn't we be helping out Americans before Pakistanis or Israelis?? Surely you could answer a simple yes or no.
> 
> ...


I agree completely that we should be helping Americans first and foremost
I just don't believe it's helping anybody to maintain a population of dependents with no intention of helping them become self supporting.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Nevada said:


> This is a deep recession. More Americans than ever before are hurting, so food stamp applicants have naturally increased. A deep recession is not the time to cut food stamp revenue.


Yeah, especially to all those illegal aliens and 18 year olds with 5 kids with 5 different daddies.

The system has to change. The amount of waste and fraud is mind-boggling. I guess if you are part of the 47% who doesn't pay income taxes you don't care.

This will eventually cause the crash that Obama is so hoping for, just as planned.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

veggiecanner said:


> I hate to say this, but at least the food stamp program is working better than the green jobs program.
> 
> i don't see a problem with the food stamp program, *except the fraud and abuse*. They feed people and keep people working in all sectors of food production, gambling, prostitution as well as street drugs. What's to complain about?


It's also a great inducement for illegals to come here and have babies. Lots of them.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Maybe, but the answer isn't to cut-off everyone.


Cutting 20 billion out of 770 billion isn't exactly cutting off everyone.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Your conclusions are absurd, but that's no reason to hate you.
> 
> This is a repeating thread topic. Someone references an article that shows that the ranks of food stamp recipients is swelling and you draw false conclusions.
> 
> ...


And the fact that Obama has rolled back most if not all of welfare reforms passed under Clinton. Now they are advertising in many states for new participants.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

thesedays said:


> Food stamps are so people can have what they need, want, and can use. Do you remember the free cheese? That was packed in 5-pound blocks. My grandmother was eligible because she was on Social Security, and no way could she use it all, so she gave some of it to my parents, who even passed some of it on to me. There was also honey and I think rice too, and some other items whenever they were available.
> 
> p.s. I'm Christian, but the pantry I worked at was secular although it was largely funded by churches. I'm pretty sure it was a United Way agency.


You seem to not understand about commodities. That 5lb of cheese was for a month, not just for one day. In some cases it was for longer than a month.
The people back then looked a little farther ahead than a single day. They knew they would need food every day of the month.
Now days most of the people on food stamps live for today. They don't think about tomorrow much less the rest of the month.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

my3boys said:


> Yeah, especially to all those illegal aliens and 18 year olds with 5 kids with 5 different daddies.
> 
> The system has to change. The amount of waste and fraud is mind-boggling. I guess if you are part of the 47% who doesn't pay income taxes you don't care.
> 
> This will eventually cause the crash that Obama is so hoping for, just as planned.


If people would insist that the govt. employees do their job we wouldn't see illegals getting food stamps.
We seem to have decided govt. employees do not have to do their job. That way we have something to complain about and the govt. employee does not have to do any actual work.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

Food stamps are a subsidy for farmers? You gotta be kidding me! Farmers receive 12% of the money spent on food. What you said is one of the dumbest statements I have read in a while. Sure that consumption has some effect on commodity prices, but it also has an effect on trucking, food manufacture, grocery stores, government employment. So food stamps are a subsidy to the trucking industry? To the manufacturing industry? A subsidy to government workers? You think if food stamps were eliminated that suddenly those people would never eat again and all that product would never be used?


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

A farmer will get about 12 cents for a pound of wheat. A simple loaf of bread is flour, water, yeast and salt. A one lb loaf of bread costs? say $2, it is at least 1/3 water. so in that loaf is 8 cents of wheat,take out 1cent each for salt and yeast that leaves $1.90 of the cost of that bread to be divided the rest of the middle men. Farmer 2.5%, rest 97.5% of the cost of the bread.

FOOD STAMPS ARE A SUBSIDY TO FARMERS????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

i wish the farmer haters in this country would walk in a grocery store and see nothing on the shelf.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I have heard the with increase in the roles on FS and with the "lack" of inflation (yeah sure) that the ratio of help given to families on FS has really gone down. Like a pie split in 8 is now serving 16 and that the funding has not kept pace with the increase load. 

I wonder if this is True? and IF so is or was this a strategic plan to mentally instill a divide between the "1percenters and the 99% ers)

We were on it but as soon as we could we got off. (like I harp growing and raising and lessons learned HERE by you people did more to get us off long term)---Hey you all are not a CHURCH but wait This community aided me at NO COST but time and caring --willingness and effort to want to be independent and responsible instilled by a firm, yet encouraging parent , who where allowed to discipline and rationed out chores--- I am brainstorming --because many do not go to church and we do tend to mention Churches as a major part of the solution for poverty . See Church is not a building it is US we are the church so it is not going to a building you have seen but never entered but going to people you know and having them lead you to where you can do more for. yourself. 

Until people want to be part of the solution there will be fewer people to help and many times it is the people in need who want others to be the solution. Ones mind set is a major contributing factor in life. If one is never challenged then many are only faced with being overwhelmed. and If all they have known is that they are special or entitled they might never try to succeed--which is why raising children padded environment is another reason for the decline in personal spirit of determination.

It is not fun to need help but if one is able it should not be an entitlement.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

People only have to look at what dept. the money for food stamps comes out of to know who benefits from them.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

bruce2288 said:


> i wish the farmer haters in this country would walk in a grocery store and see nothing on the shelf.


I'm sure they'd find someone to blame
you know the left would rather subsidize those who produce nothing and contribute nothing because that's the type of person that votes for the Obamas of the world.


----------



## SmokyShadow (May 19, 2007)

TNHERMIT: "ITS NOT A CONSTITUTIONAL FUNCTION OF GOVT!! Why cant you people get that through your heads, Its private sector function!! Period !! That is what religion is all about or whatever you want to call it."

This I agree with. No person on the planet is entitled to anything other than very basic rights such as free speech, not to be harmed by others, etc. It is not the govt's place to provide for people. 

TNHERMIT: "Allit does as it is now is waste money!!"

This part I somewhat disagree with. Michelle and Obama waste money! There are a tremendous number of people that the FS program does help. If it were to be discontinued, I wouldn't complain because it shouldn't exist to begin with, but I am very grateful for it. 

I would like to see more churches and programs such as KASILOFHOME mentioned, but it couldn't be a one-size-fits-all. There are a variety of health issues, disabilities and ages. But churches and organizations depend on the public to donate and keep running. Seems that during a depression those donations would be way down and the programs wouldn't be able to help everyone that truly needs it these days. 

Between May 2009 and August 2011 my DH has suffered 3 shoulder surgeries, an appendectomy, pneumonia (twice), 5 heart caths, an injury to his right hand (he no longer has/will never have full use of it, and yes, he is right-handed), a hiatal hernia and a triple bypass. He also goes 3- 4 times yearly to have blocks in his back (broke it in 1992) and tubes put in his ears (his tubes never developed right and the implanted ones will not stay in). We spent 160+ days between hospital stays, dr. check-ups, physical therapy and tests. That's almost every other day of the year. 

On 2 occasions, our income dropped to $439/month for several months. The first time we used our savings and then sold off nearly everything we owned that was of any value to keep afloat. The second time round we even sold the guns, :sob: our one reliable vehicle was repossessed and the other two broke down (didn't have any trouble with them prior to this!).

Both times we received nearly $700 in FS for a family of 4!! We didn't need that much for groceries, but if they were going to be that generous they could have helped with the utilities instead. That is where a lot of waste is going.

After our first round of crisis, we moved to a smaller home with more land - 3 wooded acres. Our intention was to clear most of it and have chickens, goats rabbits, a large garden and a small orchard. My DH couldn't have children by his first wife (health problems) and he had always wanted children so I got pregnant. This was when he was back at work and still had health and disability insurance. 

I was 2 months preggers when the second round hit and we won't be getting back out for a long while. One car that was fixed is down again, DH cannot go back to work, although he is approved for disability and if I go back to work it would put us in a hole - child care, gas and we would lose the FS we get (only $200 now). 

The land is still wooded, there are no full sun areas to grow veggies and I help take care of my DH and son. I want my garden & chickens back in the worst way. Please believe me when I say that we want to be self-sufficient and do NOT want to depend on the govt but for us there is no choice right now. I have health issues as well, though not as bad as DH, and I cannot cut down trees myself. Well, some smaller ones but our land is a long strip and most are tall trees that could land on a neighbors property. Most aren't thick enough to be sold....already tried. 

Anway, sorry so long. It would hurt us terribly if the FS program was cancelled and I am truly grateful for it, but it does need some serious tweaking. There are many good people out there that benefit from the program and don't abuse it.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

SmokyShadow said:


> TNHERMIT: "ITS NOT A CONSTITUTIONAL FUNCTION OF GOVT!! Why cant you people get that through your heads, Its private sector function!! Period !! That is what religion is all about or whatever you want to call it."
> 
> This I agree with. No person on the planet is entitled to anything other than very basic rights such as free speech, not to be harmed by others, etc. It is not the govt's place to provide for people.
> 
> ...



I understand where your coming from. I have lived on less than 900 a month for three years.
When I talk about a waste of money I'm saying that the govt probably spent 3000.00 to get you 700 in food stamps.
The lady that was ridiculed on the bus in the last couple days has had a fund raiser for her done. They have received over 500,000.00. And that is where this country is failing as a people. Your neighbors , church, girl and boy scouts, whatever, should be get tin off their dead butts and helping you out.. There maybe several or more young people or others that are out of a job that could be working to help you and others pay them a wage. Or whatever could be worked out. It would get you out of the hole but would put an in crease in responsibility on you to succeed. But we don't teach or expect that from people anymore. Its to easy to ***** about our rights but at the same time let someone else (like the govt) do It.

Right now especially gardens are going to over producing something so the cost of some things would be minimal, bread and stuff could be baked and given to you or made at your place with help. a couple bags of flour. People just need to get inventive and dump their egos and help each other out.

I remember when I was a kid a neighbor that we had little contact with broke his leg. He had a job and a farm. Well I can tell you there were half a dozen tractors in his fields at planting time. They went in ,got it done and then went to do their own. That was the way I was raised. And we crank beer too!!  Helping people that HELP THEMSELVES doesn't have to be a trial.

i could write a lot on this


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

I am not going to help any one till this food stamp fiasco is over with. 
And no one should be telling any one that their neighbor should be helping them. They need to help themselves.
Some cann't i know that, But if those that could did, things would be very different and maybe, just maybe people would be more willing to help others.
There are alot of good strong people out there that should be growing their own gardens and they are not.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

The food bank in our area is all volunteer.
No administration costs, even the rent for the building they use is payed for by donations. people helping people. If you don't like what they are passing out that day leave it there, some one else will appreciate it.
If your that picky, your probably not that hungry any way.

The volunteers are mostly the recipients of the groceries by the way.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Nevada said:


> We're talking about feeding Americans here. Banks have been bailed-out to the tune of $7 trillion but we're not even having a discussion about it, yet you complain about the cost of food stamps?


Food Stamps should be out of HHS, not the USDA

We (a family of 4) was living on $1000/ month. DW tryied for food stamps. We were turned down because we owned our home.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

Alot of people are living on about $250 a month per person and even less. And cann't get FS. That's what every one is complaining about. If they cut off the drug dealers more people could be helped.

If people have a problem with going to churches to get food, maybe they could start food banks that are organized by other groups. 
Our food bank is not organized by a church.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Some food pantries let people go in and pick whatever they want, within reason of course. They'll have a rule like "25 stickers per person", so a small can of soup or vegetables would be 1 sticker, a #10 can would be 5 stickers, a giant pack of diapers would be 20 stickers, etc. 

The food pantry I worked at had a table in the lobby where they put items that were unusual sizes (examples: a #10 can of jalapeno peppers or a gallon jug of ketchup with a squirt thing on it), that very few people would know how to use (example: a jar of pickled grape leaves) or had labels that were not printed in English (very common in this college town) and people could just take as many of those items as they wanted. You'd be surprised what people did take, too.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

pancho said:


> People only have to look at what dept. the money for food stamps comes out of to know who benefits from them.


The USDA budget could be cut by 59% if the 'food benefit' programs went to HHS (where they actually belong).

Or to use real numbers
FY 2013 USDA budget (including f/b) 154.5 Billion
FY 2013 USDA without 61.8 Billion (59% decrease)

FY 2013 HHS without 940.9 Billion
FY 2013 HHS with 1002.7 Billion (a 6.5% increase)

Benefits the farmer, my foot.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> You are the goverment so you can start by changing yourself.
> 
> Once it was we the people now we accept ::::Us and Them --it is really WE
> 
> we all need to be responcable and require the same of others.


Umm, I have one vote. I'm a housecleaner and a farmworker -- not a particularly influential person. I'm under no illusions about my ability to change how our government operates. 

But what I _can_ do is position myself for my own personal success as much as possible. And that's what I do. 

BTW, did you know that some of the largest corporations in the country have a lobbying arm that pressures the government to maintain or increase funding for WIC? Check out its website: NWICA and particularly the "business council partners" in the righthand column. Notice that not only cereal and formula manufacturers have skin in the game -- so does J.P. Morgan. A little digging reveals that the banking giant administers the program's electronic banking transfer services. 

A lot of people -- not just poor women and children -- are making a buck off this form of government largesse. 

It's a little harder to dig up info on who is lobbying for the TANF (food stamp) program -- they're a bit less transparent, but rest assured, they're out there!


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I thought food stamps were now known as SNAP - Supplemental Nutritional Assistance Program. SNAP appears to include WIC.

Personally, while I support the concept of supplemental nutrition for what was formerly "food stamps", I do not support the range of items a user is allowed to purchase.

WIC I have no problems with as it is focused on 'healthy' foods.


----------



## mommymushbrain (Jan 10, 2005)

As a current food stamp recipient, here is what is sick.

I claim myself and my 3 children. I am a student in college, living off what minimal student loans I pull in and the scarce child support payment when it comes in... basically I've been declared to have no income.

I receive $668 a month for food.

Do you realize that even with 4 in the house I cannot spend that amount of money in one month??? It's freaking ridiculous! I'm lucky to spend $300 and that with buying brand name and some of the higher end meats. And we don't buy much "junk" food... I think the worst I do buy every week is probably those stupid fruit chewy snacks for the toddler. I don't do chips, I don't do soda... well, once in a while I'll get me a bag of Reese Pieces.

Why can't they cut back? Or at least make part of that money spendable on things that I need: maxi pads, shampoos, toilet papers, etc.

Not that I'm looking to bite the hand that feeds me at the moment, but seriously... who really spends that amount on food a month???


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

mommymushbrain said:


> As a current food stamp recipient, here is what is sick.
> 
> I claim myself and my 3 children. I am a student in college, living off what minimal student loans I pull in and the scarce child support payment when it comes in... basically I've been declared to have no income.
> 
> ...


I can feel you pain. The system does not really work well. Couponing really helps and many locally groups step up. But it would be better to have away to say every two months allow person to use a balance on used foodstamps maybe a voucher deal for such items as cleaning and personal hygiene times. I found help in getting toothpaste and toothbrushes from local dentist.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Willow 
What is the government if not people. I understand that you are a voter and your one vote is equal to anyone. Anyone can read up and vote anyone can encourage others to vote. You can be a "lobbyist" in enabling (via restering voters) your position.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

kasilofhome said:


> Willow
> What is the government if not people. I understand that you are a voter and your one vote is equal to anyone. Anyone can read up and vote anyone can encourage others to vote. You can be a "lobbyist" in enabling (via restering voters) your position.


Change the word vote to rule. Se if you come up with a different meaning


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

yeah. 

I see so many people who just express how that their vote or even them as a person do not matter. One oar can change the direction. Giving up is a reason for failure I would rather not need to give.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mommymushbrain said:


> As a current food stamp recipient, here is what is sick.
> 
> I claim myself and my 3 children. I am a student in college, living off what minimal student loans I pull in and the scarce child support payment when it comes in... basically I've been declared to have no income.
> 
> ...


What do you do with the extra? It carries over, if you rare spending 300 and not doing anything with the rest what do you have thousands by the end of the year? The balance just carried over till the next month, might as well USE IT. Buy thing and give it away to your friends.~!


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

willow_girl said:


> Umm, I have one vote. I'm a housecleaner and a farmworker -- not a particularly influential person. I'm under no illusions about my ability to change how our government operates.
> 
> But what I _can_ do is position myself for my own personal success as much as possible. And that's what I do.
> 
> ...


So, you found you drivers license?


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

No, I went and paid $14 (IIRC) to get a new one so I can vote!



> I thought food stamps were now known as SNAP - Supplemental Nutritional Assistance Program.


You are correct. TANF is the cash-benefits arm of the welfare program. I got the alphabet-soups mixed up.


----------



## mommymushbrain (Jan 10, 2005)

arabian knight said:


> What do you do with the extra? It carries over, if you rare spending 300 and not doing anything with the rest what do you have thousands by the end of the year? The balance just carried over till the next month, might as well USE IT. Buy thing and give it away to your friends.~!


I buy and donate to my local community food bank.

I buy for my friends and family.

It is such a ridiculous amount.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

My hats off to you. That is great. I get 74 a month in FS.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

willow_girl said:


> No, I went and paid $14 (IIRC) to get a new one so I can vote!
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct. TANF is the cash-benefits arm of the welfare program. I got the alphabet-soups mixed up.


Good for you! It wasn't that hard or expensive was it? Something most folks could do easily.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

mommymushbrain said:


> I buy and donate to my local community food bank.
> 
> I buy for my friends and family.
> 
> It is such a ridiculous amount.


Good for you! A lot of people would just run amuck buying things for themselves.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

MO_cows said:


> Good for you! A lot of people would just run amuck buying things for themselves.


Sounds to me like she is a great shopper.
If she brought home all of it she would have to pitch a tent out in the yard and sleep there with her kids.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Good for you! It wasn't that hard or expensive was it? Something most folks could do easily.


Depends on whether they have other forms of I.D. with which to establish their identity. 

If I had misplaced my license around the time I moved here, I would have been in real trouble, as PA required an original copy of my birth certificate in order to issue a license.

And Michigan, my home state, requires -- guess what? -- applicants to submit a copy of their driver's license in order to obtain a birth certificate! 

I honestly don't know what I would have done under those circumstances.


----------



## mommymushbrain (Jan 10, 2005)

MO_cows said:


> Good for you! A lot of people would just run amuck buying things for themselves.


Thanks 

Even if I did splurge, I still don't think I could use all that up. 

I do have a nice non-perishable stash going on and if I had a deep freezer, it would be stocked too...

But it's just me and 3 kids.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Canning on foodstamps is hard use craigs list to scout out canning jars, if you do not can and can get the jars then check in to local groups. Mormans are helpful --as are many faith groups ask if anyone cans, explain WHY you want or need to learn or to use borrow a canner. Many churches do have kitchens in them, Once I started look into what I could do I saw alot of areas where "if only I knew this I could get out and back on my feet" I looked for people to teach me. There are teachers waiting to teach you just have to find them. Those teachers will lead you to local ways to find things you need. They tend to look out for you when they hear of someone parting with jars, or if they get a call to glean a field if they call go and glean. Yeah you have FS and can buy your own but the connection with people with skill you can learn is great --learning how to handle problems better preps you.--Freezes are nice but ele goes out. Oh, when the word gets out that you want off and are on it cause you need it. You will find that locals will remember you when they remold and IF they know (see you need to really look at what is going on that is blocking you from being on your own two feet that way real help can come to you.)

Like now with food stamps the food is solved (but remember it is temp things can happen to end it (keep that as a mindset) so jf people offer you food but it is soap you need. Let them know that it is kind to be thought of but "I want you to know I have food stamps someone eles might not and since you do have food if there is someone else in greater need of food you know they should have it but soap is needed or what ever. And know many kind people have never walk in your shoes they do not know that not everyone has a can opener when things fall apart. Or the furstrations of children out growing clothes. Or how valued a new pair of shoe laces for winter boots for a kid might be. Cash items that are small can make a hugh difference.

I really want to encourage you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

A few of the non food items sold at dollar stores are good enough quality I go to stock up every once in awhile .


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Good Point Veggie--question do they take couponds? My lack of knowledge is because there are none were I live.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

kasilofhome said:


> Good Point Veggie--question do they take couponds? My lack of knowledge is because there are none were I live.


For a dollar for each item, I don't think they can, no.
You really have to know your prices to shop there. For awhile dish soap was $2 at the regular store, so the dollar store price wasn't real good. You had to buy 2 of the dollar store bottles and still ended up with less ounces.
Now the regular store bottles here are almost $3. So it works to buy 3 of the dollar store bottles for $1 each. You end up with more ounces for your money.
I couponed for awhile but i quit,, my cash out lay on groceries went up, not down. There were some good ones where you could get free things I guess, but other things not so much.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

TNHermit said:


> We need higher taxes. More govt jobs. People shouldn't be allowed to have to much income or make a profit till everything is fair and equal. and if your wanting me to participate you can look where the sun don't shine


I can see that.

1- Double all taxes.

2- Triple the size of the government.

3- Establish an across the board cap on all incomes, nobody allowed to earn more than $65k. Anything more gets confiscated and goes to the IRS.

4- A guaranteed minimum income of $45k.

5- Free education, free healthcare, free housing, ...


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

pancho said:


> People only have to look at what dept. the money for food stamps comes out of to know who benefits from them.


The department of Ag, which is ran by Monsanto execs?

If 2% to 2.5% of food prices go to farmers; then 97.5% to 98% of food prices to go the various middle-men and 'value-added' like Kraft, Nabisco, Pepsi/Lay, Banquet, Foster Farms, Purdue, which brings us back to Monsanto again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

ET1 SS said:


> The department of Ag, which is ran by Monsanto execs?
> 
> If 2% to 2.5% of food prices go to farmers; then 97.5% to 98% of food prices to go the various middle-men and 'value-added' like Kraft, Nabisco, Pepsi/Lay, Banquet, Foster Farms, Purdue, which brings us back to Monsanto again.


That pay alot of good peoples wages.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

veggiecanner said:


> That pay alot of good peoples wages.


That TAKES a lot of good people's wages. 

Isn't it a sad comment on our society that we think putting people and keep them, on welfare and having them rely on the government, is a good thing. 

There is no way food stamps doesn't keep the price of food higher. 

There is nothing wrong with helping people who are having a hard time, but as someone else said, it is not the job of the government.

I don't have a problem with telling people applying for food stamps to sell the non essential geegaws, vehicles, cut the satellite. Of course, they shouldn't have to be told. 

I do realize a lot of people feel, and I understand the concept, the government is going to give the money away to someone, so why not get 'mine'. 

The problem to me with welfare, as we know it, is the effect on the people getting it. When you have people who are 4th generation now looking to welfare as a necessity to survive, it is a waste. It is sad. It keeps people from reaching out and achieving. It bothers me.l


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I am for doing good to the poor, but I differ in opinion of the means. I think the best way of doing good to the poor, is not making them easy in poverty, but leading or driving them out of it. In my youth I travelled much, and I observed in different countries, that the more public provisions were made for the poor, the less they provided for themselves, and of course became poorer. And, on the contrary, the less was done for them, the more they did for themselves, and became richer. - Benjamin Franklin on the Price of Corn and Management of the Poor (29 November 1766)


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

Trixie said:


> That TAKES a lot of good people's wages.
> 
> Isn't it a sad comment on our society that we think putting people and keep them, on welfare and having them rely on the government, is a good thing.
> 
> ...


I meant you can't villainize the job makers. With out them there would be even more on welfare.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Ambereyes said:


> Food stamps are an important but there needs to be more pressure on the long term recipients to rectify their inability to provide for themselves..


Uh There IS.:shrug:


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Really missed it, please show me.. :hohum:


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

mekasmom said:


> I would like to see soda pop cut from the program as well as processed foods like chips, frozen tv dinners, sugary cereal, etc. I think food stamps are a great idea, and I want to see it continue. But I would rather see it used for whole foods, grains, flour, meat, fruits, veggies.....
> But that will NEVER happen. And it isn't the fault of the poor, it is the fault of food merchandisers.


Not everybody can use the things you list as Good.


pancho said:


> If the people cannot transport, store, or use the items how are they supposed to transport, store, or use the food they are supposed to buy with food stamps>


 They can use certain things not every thing.
The guy living under a bridge wont buy things that need a microwave and fridge but that popcorn that comes in the alluinum foil pan is great for him because he can cook it on a open fire and store it in his back pack.
A two liter drink is great because it comes in its own container and will retain a bit of coolness for a while.



veggiecanner said:


> The food bank in our area is all volunteer.
> No administration costs, even the rent for the building they use is payed for by donations. people helping people. If you don't like what they are passing out that day leave it there, some one else will appreciate it.
> If your that picky, your probably not that hungry any way.
> 
> The volunteers are mostly the recipients of the groceries by the way.


 I noticed the picky ones at the pantry I worked at where the ones that didnt want to waste good food that they COULDNT use.



mommymushbrain said:


> As a current food stamp recipient, here is what is sick.
> 
> I claim myself and my 3 children. I am a student in college, living off what minimal student loans I pull in and the scarce child support payment when it comes in... basically I've been declared to have no income.
> 
> I receive $668 a month for food.


WOW thats a LOT more than a Family of 4 gets here. Like about $200 more.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

fantasymaker said:


> Uh There IS.:shrug:


not around here there isn't.


----------



## mommymushbrain (Jan 10, 2005)

kasilofhome said:


> Good Point Veggie--question do they take couponds? My lack of knowledge is because there are none were I live.


A lot of your FS people won't use coupons because they have to pay tax on every coupon.



fantasymaker said:


> WOW thats a LOT more than a Family of 4 gets here. Like about $200 more.


I am listed as no income.

Eligibility

If you scroll down, you will see I get the max benefit amount for my family of 4. I am allowed to gross $2422 a month, which is almost $14 an hour. One day I'll be making way more than that.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

veggiecanner said:


> I meant you can't villainize the job makers. With out them there would be even more on welfare.


I'm not sure I understand that.

These 'job makers' are essentially paying the government to take part of your money, by intimidation/force, to give to others so the others can purchase the products of the 'job makers'.

Villainous? It fits my description.

And the sad thing is, far too many of these 'job makers' are employing illegals - who all too often, pay no taxes, use the welfare system, and send much of their wages back to Mexico - siphoning it off the local and national economy.

Villainous? I think so.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

When you put it that way, your probably right.
But what would we do if none of our food was produced by the big corps. None of us can grow it all. i sure would If I could.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

veggiecanner said:


> When you put it that way, your probably right.
> But what would we do if none of our food was produced by the big corps. None of us can grow it all. i sure would If I could.


Why should none of them produce food?

They were producing food before food stamps became a way of life and evidently making a tidy profit as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

The value of the dollar doesn't help either.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Mommy is right about having to pay tax on the value of FOOD couponds (which can be a Major surprize if you are really counting pennies to get soap only to learn because you were a good shopper with tax payers money now you used up your cash for a bar of soap) It happened to me over shoe laces. 

Mommy thats why when using foodstamp just coupon for non food needs cause you have to always pay taxes on nonfood so you are ahead with cash then.

Who is up to brainstorm ways to get off and stay off. Lots of people are new to it and reaching out to them before food stamps become a normal way --I think that after a while it becomes a way of life.


----------



## mommymushbrain (Jan 10, 2005)

kasilofhome said:


> Mommy is right about having to pay tax on the value of FOOD couponds (which can be a Major surprize if you are really counting pennies to get soap only to learn because you were a good shopper with tax payers money now you used up your cash for a bar of soap) It happened to me over shoe laces.
> 
> Mommy thats why when using foodstamp just coupon for non food needs cause you have to always pay taxes on nonfood so you are ahead with cash then.
> 
> Who is up to brainstorm ways to get off and stay off. Lots of people are new to it and reaching out to them before food stamps become a normal way --I think that after a while it becomes a way of life.


Oh yes! Coupons are a must for the non-food items! And there are times I will use food coupons, it just has to be a really good deal to pay for the cost of using the coupon. 

I look forward to the day I do not have to use my FS card. But I can't sit there are gripe at what people put in their carts, when I know the stupid amount of money I get... that amount lies on the government's shoulders... and essentially the tax dollars we've all paid in.

I will say one of the good things I have seen of recent is that farmer's markets now take the food stamp card. I gladly spend a lot of my food stamp money there each week because I know some of the money is going to my local farmers.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

In Utah, they collect sales tax on food. It was a couple of months before I even realized it.

This makes me wonder if those using food stamps have to pay the sales tax on the food received using food stamps.


----------



## mommymushbrain (Jan 10, 2005)

Trixie said:


> In Utah, they collect sales tax on food. It was a couple of months before I even realized it.
> 
> This makes me wonder if those using food stamps have to pay the sales tax on the food received using food stamps.


In Arkansas, I don't have to pay sales tax on my food. I don't know if that is the rule everywhere.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

GammyAnnie said:


> You are aware they have been doing that in Florida, right. 96% tested passed, way to go Florida!!
> 
> "Net savings to the state: $3,400 to $5,000 annually on one monthâs worth of rejected applicants. Over 12 months, the money saved on all rejected applicants would add up to $40,800 to $60,000 for a program that state analysts have predicted will cost $178 million this fiscal year."
> 
> Annie


There are many ways for the government to 'make' a story if they want.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

mommymushbrain said:


> In Arkansas, I don't have to pay sales tax on my food. I don't know if that is the rule everywhere.


Does Arkansas charge sales tax on foodstuffs? They don't in Texas. We were there a couple of months before I realized they did charge sales tax on foods.

I just looked it up and they evidently don't charge sales tax on food stamp purchases. One thing I learned, food stamps in Utah can be used to buy plants and seeds to grow for food.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

The Purchase of FOOD plants and FOOD seed on fs is a fed thing EVERY state does it. This was Big for me. I harp on this because the program only puts it in fine print buried in the info as if yeah you can but we don't encourage it.


----------



## mommymushbrain (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah Arkansas charges sales tax on food.

OMG, when I found out I could buy seeds and plants, I thought I'd died right there! That was just awesome to me! (Now if only my tomatoes would cooperate.... LOL)


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

You can get berry plants and even fruit or nut bearing trees. Walmart might have them cheap right now baby those plants. If you have to move as in home is not permanet put them in containers. 

Now your tomatoes --check out the garden site. I kept my plant growing thur the winter I made plants out of plants to have a jump start.


----------

